# HP All-in-one software update



## bassinman (Apr 19, 2009)

May 22, 2009. HP issued UPDATE for their all-in-one printers that resolves the issue with Adobe Flash. Prior to update, HP insisted on Flash 9.0 and scan and FAX functions would not work with Flash 10.0 update. I personally went round and round with HP on this issue and never received any satisfaction from their so-called tech support. The update description does not address the FLASH issue, but vaguely refers to "resolving connection issues". I hope this information assists those others who have been frustrated with HP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder if that was what was biting me when I was trying to get my Photosmart C7280 working with Windows 7?


----------



## bassinman (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't know about Windows 7, not that literate myself. What I do know is that HP Digital Image Monitor is dependent on Flash to function, and that all-in-one requires DIM for scan and FAX functions. HP built Flash 9.0 into their bloated printer software and update to FLASH 10 caused DIM to fail and demand install disk so it could reinstall outdated FLASH 9.0.


----------



## Chris Lear (Jul 9, 2003)

Read this with interest. What, if any, error message did you get when trying to scan/fax?


----------



## bassinman (Apr 19, 2009)

After removing Flash 9.xx, any attempt to load Digital Imaging Monitor or HP Solution Center was met with "missing necessary component, please insert installation disk" . Inserting disk allowed HP software to re-install Flash 9.xx - and DIM and Solution Center functioned properly. Please understand that my problem occurred only after using Flash removal tool and updating Flash. My concern now is - what will happen with the next Flash Up-date? Has HP just up-dated their software to work with Flash 10.xx ???


----------



## Chris Lear (Jul 9, 2003)

I got the same message. There must be an auto update facility in the HP setup which has tried to overwrite the flash player. If it exists, I will turn it off and see how well it will function until the next update.


----------

